
How I Take Notes with Vim, Markdown, and Pandoc - jamesbvaughan
https://jamesbvaughan.com/markdown-pandoc-notes/
======
jamesbvaughan
I've had a few friends ask me about my system for taking and accessing notes,
so I decided to write a post explaining all the parts of it. Let me know if
you have any questions or suggestions on how I can improve it!

